# The dangers of steroids



## Jin (Feb 1, 2020)

Don’t take steroids if you are an absolute moron. No exceptions. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OxMpkvB1KtU


Dont forget to read some of the comments to remind yourself just how clueless non-aas users are when it comes to steroids.


----------



## bvs (Feb 1, 2020)

He does 20 injections a day!?
He also claims steroids make your organs 3-5 times bigger?
And he spends $3-4k a month on gear! 

That's crazy


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow he really shrunk. It’s a sensitive topic for sure. When to use, who should use, how to use. Excited for my first cycle when it’s time :32 (9):


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 1, 2020)

20 pins a day.  Lol. Crazy


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 1, 2020)

............


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 1, 2020)

guy ran gear for 7 years yet doesnt know anything about pct or trt? he keeps a calm demeanor but he's only after attention and sensationalizing the possible negative side effects.
comments are what I expected lol.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 1, 2020)

Interesting watch.  Wish they had showed him at his peak.  Truth is we all know that anything beyond TRT isn't healthy.  


I don 't need this video to keep me on the straight and narrow.  You ever seen a Body to Die for starring Ben Afleck?


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Interesting watch.  Wish they had showed him at his peak.  Truth is we all know that anything beyond TRT isn't healthy.
> 
> 
> I don 't need this video to keep me on the straight and narrow.  You ever seen a Body to Die for starring Ben Afleck?



lololololol wtf was tha dramatic bulshit wow :32 (18):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 1, 2020)

That’s one of the best after school specials ever. You got to be old to remember after school specials haha.


----------



## German89 (Feb 1, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That’s one of the best after school specials ever. You got to be old to remember after school specials haha.



There are still, "after school specials".


----------



## Torres (Feb 1, 2020)

20 Times A Day ?!? 
WTF, he sure knows what HE used , but never spoke about supplements to keep your body , organs , insides in good condition. Never talked about TRT, but stopping cold turkey, I’m sorry , but you can’t , or you shouldn’t just stop cold turkey without taking the proper PCT.
Never even once said anything about doing bloodwork. Maybe if he had done Bloodwork he could have avoided some of those side effects.
But all in all , good after school special.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 1, 2020)

German89 said:


> There are still, "after school specials".



I’ll give you an after school special


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 1, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I’ll give you an after school special



LMAO...you beat me to it.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 1, 2020)

Anything is dangerous, shit water is dangerous if you drink to much of it lol. But all joking side obviously there are risks with AAS even TRT, I think most of us get it but then you get idiots or new people not doing research and take it incorrectly and don’t take precautions that’s where the real issues come in to play. I do think people over react to the dangers of AAS use but people over react for weed also, it’s the gateway drug blah blah. Most people who smoke weed don’t smoke meth lol.
on the flip side anybody who uses steroids and doesn’t think they are taking some years of their life or putting themselves more at risk for health issues down the road needs a wake up call.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> Anything is dangerous, shit water is dangerous if you drink to much of it lol. But all joking side obviously there are risks with AAS even TRT, I think most of us get it but then you get idiots or new people not doing research and take it incorrectly and don’t take precautions that’s where the real issues come in to play. I do think people over react to the dangers of AAS use but people over react for weed also, it’s the gateway drug blah blah. Most people who smoke weed don’t smoke meth lol.
> on the flip side anybody who uses steroids and doesn’t think they are taking some years of their life or putting themselves more at risk for health issues down the road needs a wake up call.



Well said. A balanced and reasonable perspective IMO. The media makes money with fear mongering and by propagating horror stories about all sorts of drugs. And yes, in  the hands of an idiot a fookin' spoon can be dangerous, but taken with caution such risks can be minimized and fer many the rewards are worth the risk.

Shame the average idiot both plays into (with their behavior) and accepts at face value the stereotypes put forth in the news.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 1, 2020)

bvs said:


> He does 20 injections a day!?
> He also claims steroids make your organs 3-5 times bigger?
> And he spends $3-4k a month on gear!
> 
> That's crazy



Sheesh, I remember the first time I ran Winstrol-V and complained about daily injections with that compound back in the day.  I can't even think of what it would be like to inject 20 times per day...


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 1, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Sheesh, I remember the first time I ran Winstrol-V and complained about daily injections with that compound back in the day.  I can't even think of what it would be like to inject 20 times per day...



I think he's completely full of shit.  Please, for the love of God, explain to me exactly one could be possibly injecting for 20 times a day.  The biggest mass monsters aren't pinning anywhere near that....please....20 times a day.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 1, 2020)

And to clarify the above post, not really responding to Notsoswole, rather adding to it.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 3, 2020)

Typical propaganda from the media ... keep this mind when you are listening to the news on subjects you gave little or no knowledge of ... they are equally ridiculous in most cases ... the ditshit in the video was obviously being told what to say with no personal knowledge ... those of us this community know this video was a false ... however like TX said and others ... there is a price to paid for this lifestyle ... and we will all be paying the piper in full individually ....


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 3, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> I think he's completely full of shit.  Please, for the love of God, explain to me exactly one could be possibly injecting for 20 times a day.  The biggest mass monsters aren't pinning anywhere near that....please....20 times a day.



I think its translated wrong and is maybe 20 different meds...but still...who takes that many compounds?!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 3, 2020)

All his shit has to be fake, he’s a little twerp. Wtf did he gain at all from all his years of using/abusing... just the side effects?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2020)

i like the times when telling closer friends ive have ran cycles that dont know.

Most people automatically assume the worst based off what they ve read or heard in the news.  Seeing their faces turn is the best.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Feb 3, 2020)

I know we're all flaming him here; But at least he's off the steroids now! God only knows what damage he's done to himself, if he hadn't have come off who knows what would have happened.

This guy seems like he was really an addict/abuser. If a coke/crack abuser comes off and starts living a healthy life and then advises people against taking drugs due to the side effects and some over-exaggerated facts, would we flame them too?

We should be acknowledging this man's mistakes and how dangerous and stupid it was to do what he did, but also acknowledge the fact he has turned his life around and that's really not an easy thing with these kind of drugs. I'm personally greatuful that he done this interview and shared how he started, why he started and why he stopped and how he stopped. 

And for those saying it's "scripted" or "fake" maybe it is, or maybe this guy actually genuinely was brave enough to throw his face out there, throw his credibility and mistakes to the public and admit to doing wrong.

Good on this guy for putting his face out there.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 3, 2020)

Wtf .... Propaganda much


----------



## German89 (Feb 3, 2020)

I tried watching but... I stopped at e.d.. 


Anyways. Back to the after school special


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> I tried watching but... I stopped at e.d..
> 
> 
> Anyways. Back to the after school special



Funny thing is I never knew what a steroid was until I saw the after school special. 

Guess it was educational after all.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't do steroids,give them to me,so i can dispose of them properly!


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 4, 2020)

Of all my years I've never heard of anyone pinning 20 times a day.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2020)

JAXNY said:


> Of all my years I've never heard of anyone pinning 20 times a day.



Haha yo Jax!  What's shaking, man? You gonna hang out for a while with us?


----------



## German89 (Feb 4, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Funny thing is I never knew what a steroid was until I saw the after school special.
> 
> Guess it was educational after all.


LMFAO.. that after school special, eh?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 5, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Haha yo Jax!  What's shaking, man? You gonna hang out for a while with us?



I sure am going to try. I'm miss you guys.


----------

